# Acer oder Dell?



## IamElement (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community ,
ich hoffe ich hab die richtige Forenkategorie erwählt, da es eigentlich in die Sparte *CPU* und *Notebook* gehört, daher hab ich´s im nachhinein in beide reingepackt (auch wenn´s nicht die feine engl. Art ist).

Meine Freundin wünscht sich ein neues Notebook bzw möchte sich ein Neues zulegen und dabei ist die engere Auswahl auf folgende Modelle gefallen.

Acer Aspire TimelineX
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a596733.html

und dem Dell Inspiron 15R
http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/minicat/new/upsell/inspiron-15r-N00n5008-deals?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs

Die Grundsätzliche Ausstattung der beiden Notebooks ist komplett gleich.
Der nun zu beratschlagende Punkt ist, das dass Acer einen *i3-330M (2x 2.13GHz) *eingebaut hat und das man für 50€ mehr einen i5-480M *(3M Cache, 2.66GHz) *in das Dell Notebook einbauen lassen könnte.
Das würde einen Preisunterschied von 30€ im Vergleich zum Acer Modell entstehen lassen.

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Welcher lohnt sich wofür mehr? 
Wo liegen die Stärken der beiden Mobile-CPU?

Schon mal danke  ich/wir warten gespannt auf meinungn und Ratschläge.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Also, das Acer punket mit einer extrem guten Akkulaufzeit - falls das für Dich nicht so wichtig ist, dann kannst Du auch das Dell nehmen. Bei manchen Spielen würde das halt schon was bringen. Wenn der Akku aber nicht unwichtig ist, würde ich das Acer nehmen


----------



## IamElement (10. Februar 2011)

Welchen Unterschied bringt denn der Prozessor bei dem ganzen? Ist das ein riesieger Unterschied zwischen dem i3 und i5 ? Die Akkulaufzweit ist sicher ein bemerkenswerte Eigenschaft, die erwähnt sein muss .


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

ich würde nicht Acer nehmen wegen dem sehr schlechten Services !
Acer hat eine sehr teure 0900 Support Nummer und diese ist auch wenn man noch Garantie hat,ich würde da lieber zu Dell raten, wenn man mal ein Support oder Garantie Problem hat.
ich habe z.z. selber ein Problem mit der Firma  Acer die auf stur schaltet 
bei Support anfragen  per Email, Acer verlangt kack frech das ich die sehr teure 0900 Nummer anrufe nur sind 0900 Nummer von meinem Anschluß aus Sicherheits Gründen gesperrt was den Support von Acer überhaupt nicht weiter interessiert , es werden von Acer Soport Anfragen verweigert .
Probleme und Garantie Fälle können ja immer mal auftreten .


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2011)

Ich würde den Dell nehmen. Der Support ist sehr gut und die Qualität auch. Weder mein Vater (Dell Vostro 1500) noch meine Frau (Dell Vostro 3500) haben Grund zur Klage mit ihren Notebooks.


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Februar 2011)

riedochs hat recht. der service bei dell ist echt spitze. ich finde dell notebooks außerdem zuverlässiger und besser gearbeitet.


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

wollte dazu an merke das es auch noch andere Hersteller gibt, wo man sagen kann,
zufriedenstellender Services .


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Also, wie gesagt: wenn die Akkulaufzeit wichtig ist, "musst" Du eigentlich das Acer nehmen - der tolle Dell-Support nutzt Dir ja nix für die Akkulaufzeit  

Und so oder so musst Du überlegen: selbst FALLS der Dell-Support viel besser sein sollte => rechnest Du denn überhaupt mit einem Servicefall? Und wie erfahren bist Du? Gehörst Du eher zu den Usern, die testweise sogar mal neuen RAM einbauen um ein Problem beim Original-RAM auszuschließen, und erst dann "aufgeben" ? Oder gehörst Du eher zu denen, die selbst dann den Hersteller anrufen, wenn beim Surfen ein unbekanntes Werbe-Popup aufgeht? Der erste (erfahrenere) Usertyp würde nur in ganz seltenen Fällen den Support kontaktieren müssen, und wenn so was mal passiert, dann würde man im Falle von Acer an sich sowieso den Shop kontaktieren und nicht Acer. 

Wenn man doch lieber Acer direkt kontaktieren will: das geht auch kostenfrei per mail/Formular (wie bei Dell), und es gibt dafür auch eine 0180er-Nummer (14cent). Die von amdintel genannte 0900er ist nur für Fälle außerhalb der Garantie, wo man ohnehin keinen Anspruch auf eine Reparatur durch den Hersteller hätte, sondern wenn überhaupt für den Sonderfall "12 Monate Herstellergarantie" dann halt für den Monat 13-24 durch den Händler.


Musst also abwägen: (vermeintlich) besserer Service oder sehr gute Akkulaufzeit?


----------



## amdintel (10. Februar 2011)

ich sehe nur unter  Kontakt Service & Support   Seite unter 
"Ansprechpartner für Service, Reparaturen und Garantieabwicklung
bei Acer" nur  0900 Nummern und die anderen sind  nicht zuständig ,

ich wollte da  nur nach einem Update fragen ,   
der Support war unfähig eine png Datei zu öffnen/zu lesen,   
ich warte jetzt geschlage 4 Wochen auf Antwort , man versucht bei Acer jetzt das Problem zu beheben in dem man es aus sitzt  , 
so was habe ich bei noch keinem anderem Hersteller erlebt so eine derartige Kunden Unhöflichkeit so viel zum Services bei Acer ..
ich müßte einen Anwalt einschalten um Antwort zu erzwingen  ..
ich habe das ein oder andere Gerät von verschiedenen Herstellern und da nie Probleme mit gehabt wenn es um Fragen ging (Bios Update z.b.), die Web. Seite der Support  Acer der  Donlaod Bereich  ist auch seltsamerweise nicht immer von meinem Internet Anschluß erreichbar?  das habe ich bei anderen nicht .


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2011)

Guckst Du hier unter der fetten Überschrift "Reparaturanmeldung": Kontakt Service & Support und wie gesagt: per mail geht es ja ebenfalls. UND an sich sollte man sich ja sowieso eher an den Händler wenden, da der ja die Gewährleistung hat. An den Hersteller würde ich mich nur wenden, wenn man eine Vor-Ort-Garantie hat und auch noch innerhalb dieser Garantiezeit ist. 


Und schlechte Supporterfahrungen kann man ebenso auch bei Asus, HP, Samsung, Toshiba usw usw finden - ich kenne selbst Dell-Kunden, denen der Support nicht oder nur schlecht weitergeholfen hat oder bei denen ein Notebok nicht erfolgreich repariert wurde. D.h. bei jedem Hersteller kann mal was schiefgehen. 

Aber ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, welche genaue Art von Frage Du hattest und ob da überhaupt der Support der richtige Ansprechpartner war, und warum die eine png nicht öffnen konnten. Wenn ich von "Support" rede, meine ich aber auch eher Hardwareprobleme. Ob mir ein support den link zu einem neuen Treiber/update geben, interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht - WENN es da ein update gibt, dann gibt es das auch online beim Hersteller, und dann finde ich das auch so, da muss ich nicht extra den Hersteller fragen  Wenn man natürlich lieber selber fragt, "muss" man natürlich einen Hersteller mit besonders gutem support suchen. 

Es ist aber sehr schwierig zu sagen, ob die schlechten Erfahrungen bei einem Hersteller Einzelfälle sind, die aber dadruch, dass viele Leute so ein Notebook kaufen, nach "viel" aussehen, oder ob es auch prozentual gesehen wirklich mehr (berechtigte) Servicefälle als bei anderen Herstellern gibt und es ein schlechter Service ist. 

Aber wie gesagt: muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob er für die technischen Vorteile eines Modelles das "Risiko" eingeht, FALLS was am Notebook dran sein sollte einen VIELLEICHTschlechten Support zu haben. Das gilt für alle Hersteller, nicht nur Acer vs Dell.


----------



## inzpekta (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab selbst nen Dell Inspiron. Schon 4 Jahre... Und läuft, und läuft, und läuft. Hab neulich erst RAM aufgerüstet. Aber das war nach der Zeit mal fällig. Ich würd jederzeit wieder ein Dell Notebook kaufen. Der Service ist Klasse kann ich bestätigen. Und er wird so gebaut wie du ihn haben willst. 

Also meine Meinung: Dell


----------



## Termie (11. Februar 2011)

IamElement schrieb:


> Der nun zu beratschlagende Punkt ist, das dass Acer einen *i3-330M (2x 2.13GHz) *eingebaut hat und das man für 50€ mehr einen i5-480M *(3M Cache, 2.66GHz) *in das Dell Notebook einbauen lassen könnte.
> Das würde einen Preisunterschied von 30€ im Vergleich zum Acer Modell entstehen lassen.



also der i3-330M war vor 12 Monaten mal aktuell, wurde mittlerweile schon vom 350M, 370M und 380M abgelöst. Außerdem isses´ im Zweifelsfall m.M. nach schon ein Unterschied, ob ein Kern unter Last auf 2.13 GHz bleibt (i3), oder ob er von 2.66 auf 2.93 GHz hochtaktet (i5). Für die paar Kröten kann man das doch durchaus mitnehmen. Alternativ (wenn dir auch ´ne 320 GB Festplatte reicht) kannste ja das Inspiron 15R hier (N00N5015) nehmen. Kostet dann mit i5-480 599 Euro.


----------



## Rakzor (11. Februar 2011)

Acer oder Dell? ... ich sag nur Asus ^^  pro076Sseries  mit nem T6400 dual... hammer zum spielen von WoW oder sonst irwas


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (11. Februar 2011)

rakzor...
ich hoffe du weißt schon, dass der t6400 gut kacke ist oder?
das ist ne einsteiger cpu, der selbst vom i3 330m überholt wird...und selbst die ist bisschne krücke.
der t6400 ist nicht zukunfssicher...
nimm ein notebook mit ix-prozessor. die haben hyperthreading und ein i5 sogar turbo-boost.


----------



## Rakzor (11. Februar 2011)

also ich kann nur sagen das ich seit 2 jahren zufrieden bin


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (11. Februar 2011)

merkste selbst oder? ^^
warum ein notebook mit alter cpu holen, wo das notebook vermeintlich fast genauso viel kostet wie ein neues notebook mit besserer cpu....
nimm was in richtung i3/i5.
da hast du dann in 2 jahren immer noch was von. wie der herr mit dem t6400 momentan


----------



## Alex555 (12. Februar 2011)

ich habe zur Zeit ein Dell Studio 15, und habe nun schon mehrere Sachen zu beanstanden. Nach 1Jahr war mein Netzteil (also das externe) kaputt, nach 1,5Jahren hat nun mein Lüfter einen Lagerschaden oder sowas, der hört sich grauenhaft an. Zum Service: Ich habe einmal mit dem Dell service Kontakt gehabt, und war sehr zufrieden. Der Herr war freundlich, und mein Netzteil wurde ohne wenn und aber getauscht. Ich glaube dass beide Firmen nicht das beste/tollste sind, ich würde aber eher zum DELL greifen. Ich habe nur Pick up and return service, die möglichkeit, den Vor Ort Service bei DELL zu kaufen ist aber klasse. Die HD 5650 ist ganz ok, haut aber niemandem vom Hocker. 
Ich steige im April auch wieder auf einen Desktop um, ausserdem gibt es keine gescheiten Tests zum Inspiron, mein Studio hat nach einem halben Jahr beim zocken schon gethrottelt, das könnte dem Inspiron auch passieren. 
Kurz gesagt: Entscheide dich für das kleinere Übel( DELL)


----------

